# Panasonic's Post Focus



## mkabi (Nov 20, 2015)

I know Lytro did it first, but they F-ed it up with their proprietary crap that you had use to edit your pictures.

But this... what Panasonic did...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zukYhBihj80

If it works as stated, seamlessly without problems... Panasonic just killed it.


----------



## raptor3x (Nov 20, 2015)

mkabi said:


> I know Lytro did it first, but they F-ed it up with their proprietary crap that you had use to edit your pictures.
> 
> But this... what Panasonic did...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zukYhBihj80
> ...



Meh, it's just focus bracketing. Completely different from what Lytro has done as Panasonic's implementation is only good for static shots.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 20, 2015)

Its not focus stacking, focus stacking does not let you change the focus point, it increases depth of field.

It does look like a clever implementation of allowing you to move from one image to another to pick the image that is in focus on your desired subject. It takes 50 images at 30 fps and changes the focus point for each image. Then, you can move between the images to pick the one that focuses where you want it.


If the images stay in the camera, then you can focus stack them to get more resolution and depth of field.

http://sansmirror.com/newsviews/how-does-panasonics-post.html


----------

